# fhem



## balanga (Mar 8, 2018)

fhem is a perl based server for house automation. I can't find it in ports, but it looks as though someone has tried getting it working under FreeBSD and I've come across a Makefile from 1994.... How would I go about trying to use this?

I did come across this thread Thread 49946 which mentions fhem in passing and also this one (in German) so someone has definitely tried it.

Has anyone currently on these forums tried using it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 8, 2018)

Why don't you try it and see if it works?


----------

